# Sensitive Stomach



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Well I think we (her vet and I) have figured out why Tinker Bella keeps having loose stools. We think it might be just because she has a sensitive stomach. We put her on something from the vet (sorry can't think of the name right now) and she seems to be doing great. Used it for the past 5 weeks and never had a problem. So I just bought a 10 lb. bag for her. She should be good for a year with that. lol. A 2 lb. dog doesn't eat that much food.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is good news! We're so glad to hear Tinker Bella is better. What a relief for you too.

My Bella has a senstive stomach too complicated with food allergies. She has diarrhea and/or she vomits when she eats the wrong things. After trial and error with several premium dog foods, we finally found an excellent dog food that she could eat, and she is doing great on it: Wellness Core.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

That's good to hear, my late Honey had a very sensitive tummy. It is worrying, but once you identify the cause you can at least have some control


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I have been worried about her since she came home in June. Having loose stools when she is as small as she is made me really nervous. I didn't want to find her all wimped out because of dehydreation I never have had to worry about what kind of food my pets have eaten before. I just hope that this solves her problems and we don't have to do any test at the vet. I wouldn't want to have to put her through that.


----------

